# Id



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone id this fish so I know for sure what it is Thamks Pat sorry pics not greatest


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I found out what it is and what I can keep with it once I get started on the 100 gal I will post a journal . Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its an electric blue haphttp://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/images/ElectricBlueHapWFCiaf_Ap18BM.jpg

You didn't just go buy the one african cichlid did you??


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

No there is 2 electric blues and a electric yellow and a smaller black one I cant get a pic of right now because it blends in with black background.The guys over on the Cichilds forum you sent me to before are being really helpful. I get my 100 gal tomorrow probably wont sleep tonight. lol Now I need to find some females. I picked up a bunch of granite at the cottage last weekend and I quess I will go with sandfor the bottom.D o you think I could bring back sand from the cottage if I boiled it. Pat ps these are the cichilds that came with the tank. Have not bought anything at all for that tank as it way to small as is. The 50 gal I mean.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd suggest you buy sand, not use stuff from your cottage. The granite from muskoka/haliburton is ok in tanks though - I have a fair bit of it.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> No there is 2 electric blues and a electric yellow and a smaller black one I cant get a pic of right now because it blends in with black background.The guys over on the Cichilds forum you sent me to before are being really helpful. I get my 100 gal tomorrow probably wont sleep tonight. lol Now I need to find some females. I picked up a bunch of granite at the cottage last weekend and I quess I will go with sandfor the bottom.D o you think I could bring back sand from the cottage if I boiled it. Pat ps these are the cichilds that came with the tank. Have not bought anything at all for that tank as it way to small as is. The 50 gal I mean.


No you cant use cottage sand.

In a 100G you'll need 2 females for your electric blue, about 10 labs altogether, and you'll definitely want to get out of this habit of not knowing what fish are when you get them because "I have a black one" is a very bad thing. It can lead to too many problems.

If you dont know what it is, dont buy it/take it with a tank etc


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo this is the fish that came with the 50 gal and Iam not going to buy anymore tanks with fish the 100 gal I bought has no fish in it so far all the fish in the 50 gal are doing pretty well so far, still trying to rehome some fish. Pat


----------

